# PF30 BBs and Campy cranksets



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Just bought an RSL and weighing my options in terms of what cups to use for my Campy crankset - I'm leaning heavily toward the Parlee Campy-specific cups, but wonder what other Campy users have employed on their PF30 BB shells?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe the consensus is still that Praxis has the best Campy specific PF30 solution. If we are talking UT that is.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

well, I'm using the PRAXIS BB cups as well on my RSL. It is even better to put some grease inside the cups where the bearing sits (ceramic like SRAM ceramic specific lube) for Super Record or a standard grease for record and Chorus.
I've noticed that the 2015 campy crankset make more noise than previous version, yet the lube help a lot to keep quiet the combo crank/cups.
yet a BSA BB was by far the best option: it doesn't make sense to push/press 2 tiny cups into a frame in the most demanding/important/main stress position and expect a quiet situation miles after miles.....
Might be the time Campagnolo works on a better BB interface one day.....


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Just an update - went with the Parlee cups and so far they have been flawless; not a sound.


----------

